# 2010 Z85 Availability



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

There was a question posted back in April about the Felt's 2011 release dates being in June. 

I called my local Felt dealer (Endure It Sports in Willowbrook, IL) asking about getting a 2010 Z85 and he said they're all gone or backordered. He also mentioned this mysterious June release date.

SuperDave, any more info on this? Or any chance of getting a Z85 from somewhere?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Olaf330 said:


> There was a question posted back in April about the Felt's 2011 release dates being in June.
> 
> I called my local Felt dealer (Endure It Sports in Willowbrook, IL) asking about getting a 2010 Z85 and he said they're all gone or backordered. He also mentioned this mysterious June release date.
> 
> SuperDave, any more info on this? Or any chance of getting a Z85 from somewhere?


Actually yes, we just launched our 2011 models to dealers a few hours ago and will start shipping them next week.

-SD


----------



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's awesome news! I went in for a fitting today and although they haven't heard anything yet, they'll be following up to get more information on deliveries.

Any major changes to the 2011 lineup? I'm sure we'd all like to see pics and specs!


----------



## king boozy (May 21, 2010)

Im in the same boat as the OP. Went to my LBS and was looking for a Z85 and they couldn't get one. So the 2011 lineup news sounds good to me! 

Any new specs and pics. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

What size are you guys looking for? I saw a few at a couple different stores around me because I was going to get one until I decided on something different.


----------



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

I need a 61.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Olaf330 said:


> That's awesome news! I went in for a fitting today and although they haven't heard anything yet, they'll be following up to get more information on deliveries.
> 
> Any major changes to the 2011 lineup? I'm sure we'd all like to see pics and specs!


As I mentioned above, the details on the first models was just released by email, so it may be a few days before everyone is up to speed at your retailer. There are indeed some major changes to 2011, however the Z85 was a such a winning formula it was left pretty much alone. It comes back with the same basic component and frameset package with updated graphics. Shimano has introduced a new 105 group, and it makes use of those components. I added the 11-28t cassette and new Shimano chain as well. Mavic rims replace the ALEX R500s from 2010. The color remains the traditional Felt Matte Black paint with white and red accents. If you have been waiting for a 2010 Z85, this is the new and slightly improved version.

-SD


----------



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

Superdave, that new Z85 sounds like the perfect combination. If the price remains very close to the 2010 I will definitely wait for that one to ship. Thanks so much.

Oh, any chance of a pic? Even a blurry camera phone spy shot?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Olaf330 said:


> Superdave, that new Z85 sounds like the perfect combination. If the price remains very close to the 2010 I will definitely wait for that one to ship. Thanks so much.
> 
> Oh, any chance of a pic? Even a blurry camera phone spy shot?


I expect the price to be stable for that model, even with the few upgrades. As for a photo, I'm actually in Taiwan now conducting our catalog and web photoshoots. As luck would have it, I took a bunch of photos while setting up the bikes for the studio. Unfortunately my camera has died, so you'll have to wait for the studio shots to be complete. Your local Felt dealer should have details on the 2011 coming to them in the next few days.

-SD


----------



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

Excellent news all around, except for your dead camera, of course. I eagerly await more information from the bike shop. Thanks again for the sneak preview info, Superdave.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Olaf330 said:


> I need a 61.


Didn't see any that big but it almost seems worth it to wait for the '11s unless you can find one that is really reduced.


----------



## fancydirt (Jun 7, 2010)

Olaf330 said:


> I called my local Felt dealer (Endure It Sports in Willowbrook, IL)


Have you been there before? I'm in the market for a new road bike and want to try Felt along with a couple others. I live in the same general area but am not familiar enough with any of the local shops to know which would be best to go to.


----------



## rhgastur (Nov 19, 2009)

What about the AR's? Can we expect to have them soon?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rhgastur said:


> What about the AR's? Can we expect to have them soon?


The ARs are also included in the 2011 line up. You will have the details on them soon.


----------



## Olaf330 (Apr 2, 2010)

fancydirt said:


> Have you been there before? I'm in the market for a new road bike and want to try Felt along with a couple others. I live in the same general area but am not familiar enough with any of the local shops to know which would be best to go to.


Yes, I've been in the shop twice now. Once to browse and chat with the guys there, and more recently to get fitted for a bike. Very friendly people. That particular store just recently opened so it looks like they're still adding bikes to the shop, but there's Giant, Cervelo, and Felt's there.

I haven't bought anything other than a fitting, but they'll be ordering a 2011 Z85 as they can.


----------



## jessydiamond (Jun 11, 2010)

I was looking for a 54 2010 Z85, but they didn't have it in stock and Felt dealers around here are not common. 

I hope the 2011 model will still be cheaper in Canada. This year model is $1480, way over the list price. 

I guess I'll have to wait for the 2011 model. Are the Canadian release dates the same ? My LBS' distributor is Spaso Sports inc if that can help.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jessydiamond said:


> I was looking for a 54 2010 Z85, but they didn't have it in stock and Felt dealers around here are not common.
> 
> I hope the 2011 model will still be cheaper in Canada. This year model is $1480, way over the list price.
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait for the 2011 model. Are the Canadian release dates the same ? My LBS' distributor is Spaso Sports inc if that can help.


I'm not sure if Spaso has any remaining inventory of Z85 or not. The production of the 2011 models largely depends on the brands like Shimano and Mavic release dates for parts. I suspect the success of the 2010 Z85 will spark our globabl distributors fill rate for this bike. 

As to the prices, each country has different tariffs and relevant costs associated with importing the bikes. Because of exchange rate and other duty and shipping factors the prices are seldom the same from country to country. In Europe for example it isn't unheard of for the bikes sold in the same currency to vary 10-25% from country to country.

Is there a bike sold in Canada that is similarly equipped to the Z85 for less than $1480?

-SD


----------



## jessydiamond (Jun 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Is there a bike sold in Canada that is similarly equipped to the Z85 for less than $1480?
> 
> -SD


My LBS called Spaso and sadly, no 54 Z85 remaining. 

The only similar bike in this price range was the Giant Defy 1 at 1430$ or a few 2009 bikes in the wrong size. The Giant is a pretty good bike, but I prefer the look and the uniqueness of the Z85. I never saw a Felt bike around where I live, but a ton of Giant bikes.

I guess I'll have to wait for the 2011 release. Thanks for the info, Superdave.


Oh and just a question for the 2011 Z85 : Any changes in the crankset or bottom bracket ? I'm just a little curious.


----------

